# Phalaenopsis gigantea and Joy Spring Tina



## bigleaf (Sep 7, 2014)

Phal gigantea 'Southlake' and Phal Joy Spring Tina 'Anaconda'







Creating spotted flowers with heavy substance. Undesirable trait of Phal gigantea is it's tiny lip. Looking to improve the petal roundness of Phal Joy Spring Tina.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 8, 2014)

They should make lovely babies.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 8, 2014)

Beauties, both.


----------



## couscous74 (Sep 11, 2014)

I've always loved 'Anaconda'. I hope you get some great results from the breeding!


----------



## bigleaf (Sep 11, 2014)

Thank you all. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 11, 2014)

Show us the foliage, please.


----------



## bigleaf (Sep 11, 2014)

I love big round leaves. Here is a picture of Phal gigantea hybrid leaves. I like looking at these even when they are not in bloom


----------



## bigleaf (Sep 11, 2014)

My prettiest foliage of a variegated Phal bellina





Flower is not all that but I'm keeping it for the leaves.


----------



## Parryaw (Sep 11, 2014)

A variegated Bellina! That's a first for me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Sep 11, 2014)

Those aren't mature leaves! BTW that variegated is probably diseased, you should get rid of it before it spreads pathogens; I'll give you my address!


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 11, 2014)

Parryaw said:


> A variegated Bellina! That's a first for me!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Me too. It's quite attractive foliage.


----------

